# starting our training



## PunksTank (Jul 8, 2012)

I'm so freaking in love!! More pics please!! I've just recently been thinking about donkey's but I really don't know anything about them other than they're ridiculously adorable xD


----------



## Endiku (Dec 6, 2010)

What a cutsey! And I just love his name...


----------



## littrella (Aug 28, 2010)

Thank You both! If I had gotten him microchipped (must to do regrestry) his full name would have been "V&V A little bit o' Jack Danee". I am quickly starting to like donkeys better than horses. He is much calmer & more inteligent than any horse that I have ever had


----------



## Prinella (Jul 12, 2011)

Love it! I think I want one...
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## GoWithTheFlow (Mar 9, 2011)

Adorable ! I think they like to drag their nose on the ground to smell what all has been there before them . Almost like tracking ! My donkey , Annie Belle , does it when I take her out the pasture .


----------

